# Green Fiber CPU Yield



## VanMarco (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi, I have run 4 green fiber cpu's pins (10grs of pins) in HCl, I've washed the gold foil well and let the filter dry. I have tried to weight it on the precision scale but it doesn't even show 0.01grms. Is that possible that the yield is so low? According to mathematical calculation of the plating surface it comes out to be 0.057grs EACH, plating 10microinches. Is that possible that the plating is much thinner than that? The CPUs were Pentium3/Amd.

thanks in advance for the help
Regards


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 30, 2013)

VanMarco,

I think your calculations may be off. I don't think you can expect anywhere near .057 grams per processor. That would be over 1 gram of gold for 20 pieces. 

Processing only 10 grams of those pins, you're lucky to be able to see the precipitated gold.

Dave


----------



## VanMarco (Mar 31, 2013)

It was infact just a batch test. I will run 250grams and we'll see. 
<Thanks

Regards


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 16, 2015)

VanMarco said:


> Hi, I have run 4 green fiber cpu's pins (10grs of pins) in HCl, I've washed the gold foil well and let the filter dry. I have tried to weight it on the precision scale but it doesn't even show 0.01grms. Is that possible that the yield is so low? According to mathematical calculation of the plating surface it comes out to be 0.057grs EACH, plating 10microinches. Is that possible that the plating is much thinner than that? The CPUs were Pentium3/Amd.
> 
> thanks in advance for the help
> Regards


 

Did you run the entire CPUs or just pins? If just pins how did you remove them from the green fiber? Im curious because I have many of these & have heard they are pretty much worthless & best just to sell them verses trying to refine PMs.

Dave


----------



## MarcoP (Apr 17, 2015)

heliman4141 said:


> Did you run the entire CPUs or just pins? If just pins how did you remove them from the green fiber? Im curious because I have many of these & have heard they are pretty much worthless & best just to sell them verses trying to refine PMs.
> 
> Dave


Try with a torch or a heat gun to loose off the solder, it's pretty quick.

Marco


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2015)

Dave (heliman) makes a good point. These really are terribly low yield. They are better sold to buy better yielding product.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 17, 2015)

OP did not precipitated any gold Dave. He said he only ran pins in HCl and washed foils. He tried to weight foils which by no means give him any idea about gold content. These foils still contain base metals mainly nickel. Se even if he would be able to weight them he would not know how much of gold is there but how much some dirty gold foils weight.


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yea,
I can't see any Gold from 10 grams of pins from a green fiber CPU. I just weighed one from a laptop I tore down & the CPU weighed 5+ grams so he obviously removed the pins if he had 4 CPUs & only 10 grams of pins otherwise the total weight would have been well over 20 grams. Im still curious how the pins had been removed is all. Cant just toss them in AR or a mess appears, maybe AP after attempting to remove solder/tin with an hcl soaking? 
That was my intention IF I get enought of them to be worth the chemicals otherwise Ill just try to sell them down the rd. along with northbridge/southbridge & video chipsets etc...

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 17, 2015)

heliman4141 said:


> Yea,
> I can't see any Gold from 10 grams of pins from a green fiber CPU. I just weighed one from a laptop I tore down & the CPU weighed 5+ grams so he obviously removed the pins if he had 4 CPUs & only 10 grams of pins otherwise the total weight would have been well over 20 grams. Im still curious how the pins had been removed is all. Cant just toss them in AR or a mess appears, maybe AP after attempting to remove solder/tin with an hcl soaking?
> That was my intention IF I get enought of them to be worth the chemicals otherwise Ill just try to sell them down the rd. along with northbridge/southbridge & video chipsets etc...
> 
> Dave



After you soak them in HCL to remove the solder you can run them in AR if you know how to watch your reaction and what it is doing.


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 17, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> heliman4141 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea,
> ...




Hello,
Would you break open the central processor or just leave the whole cpu intact in the AR after a hcl soak? 
Or break it open before the hcl soak?

Dave


----------



## Geo (Apr 17, 2015)

Only break ceramic body CPU's. If you break the green base, it will expose the copper traces inside the fiber body. The solution will not be absorbed by the fiber body as long as the board stays intact. If they are broken, it would be best to incinerate the whole CPU to ensure dissolution of all the base metal. So do not break or cut the fiber body CPU's before dissolution in AR.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 17, 2015)

Geo said:


> Only break ceramic body CPU's. If you break the green base, it will expose the copper traces inside the fiber body. The solution will not be absorbed by the fiber body as long as the board stays intact. If they are broken, it would be best to incinerate the whole CPU to ensure dissolution of all the base metal. So do not break or cut the fiber body CPU's before dissolution in AR.


I don't understand why you would like to put the green fiber cpu in AR at all. I thought the most of the gold was in the platings on the legs. As I understand it the body is made by a circuit board and the plating is really thin, only ENIG.

I have used old copper chloride to remove pins, the copper cements onto the pins and the tin goes into solution, takes a few hours in a cold solution and then you could just scrape off the pins.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Apr 17, 2015)

I have processed fiber CPU's both ways. If I have time, I use AP and process the gold foils. If I am in a hurry, I will process them in AR. It's not recommended for beginners because of so many mixed metals but an experienced refiner can do it with little problem.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2015)

The few times I bothered with these processors I used a heat gun to take the leg off and discarded the bodies because they were not worth the time to process.


----------

